# Dys 4500 wont stay running without the choke



## fireemt1101 (Jul 4, 2018)

newbie here...
I just recently came across a shed find, a 8 year old craftsman dys4500, was only used 1 year then put up and left. I drained the old gas, tore apart carb, cleaned it all out, new filter, fuel pump, and new plugs. I can get it to turn over and start with the choke, but will not stay running without the choke. The fuel solenoid seems to be operating ok, new fuel filter, and fuel pump, no line kinks or leaks. It does pop every now and then once its running, backfire I guess. 

Any Ideas?

Thanks


----------

